# Thoughts on FoxBang??



## Texforce (Jan 10, 2012)

What do you guys think of this feature? I am also curious on this question concerning FoxBang - Lets say that I am running a distress sound, I have a coyote interested, but I feel that I need to MUTE the sound and make him hunt me. He plays along, and I shoot him. Will the FoxBang feature OVERRIDE the MUTE, and play my preset sound that I have set to FoxBang?? I appreciate any input. Good Huntin'


----------



## bugsanddaffy331 (Sep 21, 2015)

Yes it will override the mute. I had my first double while using it. Not sure if it had anything to do with it but the second one stopped about 150yds away. The major problem I have with it that if you bump the remote it will activate the foxbang sound even when on the highest setting. Because of this I no longer use it. I have two sounds set up on my present buttons and manual activate it after the shot

Sent from my XT1635-01 using Tapatalk


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I like foxbang. I normally set mine to play a ki-yi


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

* I also use FoxBang-------I use Coy Pup Distress but as I get started calling again I've been thinking of trying Female Coyote Barks---------------Good Luck calling*

* svb*


----------

